# 99211 when to bill by who?l



## kvolini (Mar 12, 2010)

What qualifications does medical staff need to report 99211? Can an MA performing the same services as an RN/LPN bill for a 99211?


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 12, 2010)

Any QUALIFIED medical person in the physician's employ that posess the necessary skills to perform the function ordered by the physician.


----------



## clg23 (Feb 12, 2019)

*99211 when to bill by who*

your cpt code book is very clear on this topic and this is a very minimal problem that is typically 5 minutes.


----------

